# Power rack



## 10bore

What would be the best power rack to start home gym

Thanks in advance


----------



## xpower

http://www.powerhouse-fitness.co.uk/premium-strength-package.php is a popular choice


----------



## 10bore

Thanks mate... my thoughts confirmed


----------



## 1adf1

http://www.powerhouse-fitness.co.uk/bodymax-cf375-power-rack.php

thats what i got the modle below but its dose the job depends how much you want to spend and how much weight you can lift


----------



## 1adf1

http://www.strengthshop.co.uk/miscellaneous-products/deluxe-commercial-power-cage.html

thats what id get if i had the money and the space id cut the weeker pear of cachets down and put the end caps back in so you have a extra set of hooks but thats just me


----------



## kaos_nw

I went with this one mate http://www.powerhouse-fitness.co.uk/bodymax-cf475-heavy-power-rack-with-latlow-pulley.php and I cant fault it! Im glad I got the cable attachment too! Its very well made

I also got the dip bar attachments which are really good and only fit this rack http://www.powerhouse-fitness.co.uk/bodymax-dip-attachment-cf475d.php


----------

